# Ghost shrimp



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

i was at my lfs the other day and i saw some ghost shrimp, i think they are really neat looking but i have a few questions first(the guy at the store wasnt much help). I have a 75 us gal tank that is very lightly stocked, 3 goldfish(1.5-2 inches) and a dragon goby(about 7 inches). i recently cloned this tank from my ten gallon a week or so ago. now that thats out of the way here are my questions: 
How big will they get?
What do i feed them?
will my fish eat them?(are they a good source of nutrition?)
will they clean the gravel?
my tank dimensions are 48base*21height*18width inches, how many should i get?
will they need brackish water?

thanks for any help you can give me


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Ghost shrimp are freshwater....no salt. Most ghost shrimp get about an inch, give or take. They eat whatever hits the bottom and sometimes will come to the top and snatch grindal worms before the greedy fish get to them. I had one that would eat from my hand. THey live about 6 months, give or take.

With your current tank stock, they will last about as long as it takes for those fish to notice they are in there. They are sometimes sold as feeders. But, with the exoskeletons, they are more like a good source of fiber.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a bunch of them in my 10 gallon, becuase they're so cheap and they're awsome to watch. At my lps they only cost 30 cents, becuase they're basicly sold as feeders for larger fish and eels and that sort of thing. In my rank, some were eaten by my largest fish, which is a 3" swordtail, but in general the fish don't mess with them. If they did, however, they would be really healthy for your fish. 


They are very cool shrimp though, particly for their low low price. They swim around like helecopters with a sort of fluttering quality to it. They also do a good job at eating any leftover food.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

i personally love ghost shrimp and had a friend once refer to them as the helicopters of the shrimp world cause theyre always flying into the upper part of the tank and moving around. Cheap and easy to have definatly a good addition to any freshwater tank. They will NOT eat algae though, so if you want an algae eating shrimp get some amanos (japonica) or cherries.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

sorry for the double post


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I scraped the dying algae off the sides of my tank and my ghost shrimp gobbled it right up.... I think it was just because it was in clumps though. I dont think they go looking for algae to eat.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

The goldfish would eat them.


----------

